# GTR member



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Please point me in the direction to becoming a member and the benefits. Sorry if I have missed the obvious link.

Cheers,
Stu.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No probs...............

There's a thread here shich lists some of the benefits: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127648-gtr-owners-club-benefits-membership.html
It doesn't mention the 10% discount at Demon Tweeks by the way.
It also doesn't mention some of the other events we do, such as the FREE tickets to Goodwood this year, courteousy of Nissan, or the VIP day at Silverstone GT1, with lunch, our own suite and grid walk passes; again all FREE courteousy of Nissan. And I'm sure there are plenty of other benefits I can't think of right now


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

10% off at Competition Car Insurance......


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

I appear to have your reg number (BR0'5 GTR), contact me if you are interested?


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

jcg said:


> I appear to have your reg number (BR0'5 GTR), contact me if you are interested?


I've already got a reg thanks.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Not to mention the great BBQ's held at VM HQ

Robbie


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

jcg said:


> I appear to have your reg number (BR0'5 GTR), contact me if you are interested?


For some reason i'm picturing bleached blond cropped hair and grolshe bottle tops on trainers :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> For some reason i'm picturing bleached blond cropped hair and grolshe bottle tops on trainers :thumbsup:


Quality! :flame:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> For some reason i'm picturing bleached blond cropped hair and grolshe bottle tops on trainers :thumbsup:


I'll make you *famous*.........

I'm getting a word....the word nonce


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Plus the awesome GTROC London Meets at the ACE CAFE which spookily there is one at the end of this month too :thumbsup: :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

GTR Bro said:


> Please point me in the direction to becoming a member and the benefits. Sorry if I have missed the obvious link.
> 
> Cheers,
> Stu.


Being invited into Signatech Nissan VIP hospitality at Le Mans courtesy of Andy Connell and David Hanna at NissanMGB - both legends in my eyes ;-). Awesome experience.

Seriously the membership gives you access to a host of great events and meeting a lot of fabulous people (yes even you Heinz ;-) and being part of a family that you simply don't get with other Marques. Anyone else all teary now?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Plus the awesome GTROC London Meets at the ACE CAFE which spookily there is one at the end of this month too :thumbsup: :chuckle:


You always organise them when I am not around - damn good planning on your side obviously haha!


----------

